# Dog snake bite?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe our friend's dog that we are watching (of course) was bit by a snake on it's paw?? odd place but the area is a big dime sized lump with I believe two puncture areas in the middle. I am not asking for vet advice, but more like what would you do in the situation. The friend will not mind him going to the vet, I just don't want to end up at the vet and be charged more 44 if I can possibly do something here about it? I will pst pics in a bit. Other than that I have no idea what it could be??

ETA: this had to be in our yard.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Could it be a spider bite?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It could be, getting a photo right now


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Snake bite is no snake bite. I just contacted the owner and he forgot to mention it was a benign tumor and they have already accessed the situation. Thank goodness!!!!


----------

